#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  FiberHome AN5516-6

## alisonmallmann

Bom dia, estou configurando minha fiberhome AN5516-06 pelo software ANM2000, minha dificuldade é que quando vou verificar os módulos pelo programa não me apresenta todos, me apresenta só PWR, PWR, HSWA e FAN, está faltando GC8B e dois HU1A.
Será que isso pode estar sendo causado por alimentação errada de energia? Atualmente ela está recebendo -53.5V e 20A em cada módulo PWR.

----------


## alisonmallmann

Bom dia, nenhuma placa esta me sinalizando Alarme,só as placas HU1A que durante a inicialização acende mas logo apaga, sim, realizei o detect physical configuration.

----------


## alisonmallmann

> Bom dia, você verificou no chassis se essas duas placas estão dando alarme ou se estão ativas? Confere lá. No software você executou o "Detect Physical Configuration"?


Você utiliza ou já utilizou esta OLT? se sim, qual a energia que vc utilizou para alimentá-lo, eu estou utilizando a fonte NetSure 212 C23.

----------


## alisonmallmann

Eu vou resetar a OLT, sabe o comando para isso?

----------


## jcmaster85

Bom dia amigo, esta ligando a OLT com as duas placas HSWA??? estava com esse mesmo problema so consegui resolver apos retirar uma das placas, tente ligar com apenas uma se tiver com duas ai no seu chassi, por algum motivo quando não estão configuradas uma fica entrando no meio da outra.

----------


## alisonmallmann

> Bom dia amigo, esta ligando a OLT com as duas placas HSWA??? estava com esse mesmo problema so consegui resolver apos retirar uma das placas, tente ligar com apenas uma se tiver com duas ai no seu chassi, por algum motivo quando não estão configuradas uma fica entrando no meio da outra.


Perfeito, muito obrigado mano,resolveu meu problema.

----------


## alisonmallmann

> Você tentou dar um switch entre elas? Pois aqui uso OLT com duas controladoras HSWA sem problemas.


Não tentei, como seria este procedimento?

----------


## jcmaster85

> Você tentou dar um switch entre elas? Pois aqui uso OLT com duas controladoras HSWA sem problemas.


Boa noite amigo, se puder tambem gostaria de saber qual o procedimento.

----------

